

Genius API - theonekeith
http://genius.com/developers

======
skillachie
Very nice. I hope the full song lyrics are exposed through the API
[https://docs.genius.com/#songs-h2](https://docs.genius.com/#songs-h2)

MetroLyrics locked down their API and did not respond to my email :(
[http://api.metrolyrics.com/v1/](http://api.metrolyrics.com/v1/)

All I wanted to do was NLP based stuff, nothing for profit. The Genius API
should hopefully help. Such a pain creating custom scrapers each time

